# Returning the kindness



## robert flynt (May 13, 2015)

I had extended an invitation to my friend at Takefu Steel to visit Donna and I so we could repay the kindness show us during our visit with them in Japan. Today we got conformation they will be visiting us shortly before the blade show and we hope to show them some southern hospitality then drive them to the Blade Show in Atlanta so they can connect up with the rest of their people for the show. I have been cleaning my shop for the last three day in anticipation they might come. Now my only problem is keeping it that way until they get here.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (May 13, 2015)

We are hoping to take the trip that weekend to get away for a few days. Hope to see you there


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 13, 2015)

Pretty Cool Robert. Make sure that you turn them on to some mudbugs. My friends from Japan always enjoyed them. 

Post some pictures and good luck to you at the blade show this year. I will be headed there next year. 

Scott


----------



## therichinc (May 14, 2015)

Hope to see you at the show. Our booth is 20T


----------



## robert flynt (May 14, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Pretty Cool Robert. Make sure that you turn them on to some mudbugs. My friends from Japan always enjoyed them.
> 
> Post some pictures and good luck to you at the blade show this year. I will be headed there next year.
> 
> Scott


Thanks for the advice Scott, I was trying to decide whether to cook shrimp and crawfish or shrimp and crab. I'm hoping to find some good deals, on material at the show and it will be nice to visit with friend again, to see the new knives they have made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 14, 2015)

therichinc said:


> Hope to see you at the show. Our booth is 20T





therichinc said:


> Hope to see you at the show. Our booth is 20T


If you see an old codger walking around pulling a suitcase behind him, that will be me. As big as that show is, I found out it is best not to try to carry all that stuff you buy. After a few hour carrying it you feel like your arms are going to fall off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> If you see an old codger walking around pulling a suitcase behind him, that will be me. As big as that show is, I found out it is best not to try to carry all that stuff you buy. After a few hour carrying it you feel like your arms are going to fall off.



Great idea! You must go in with the suitcase full of money if you coming out of a knife show with a suitcase full of blanks lol.


----------



## robert flynt (May 14, 2015)

Tclem said:


> We are hoping to take the trip that weekend to get away for a few days. Hope to see you there


Yes, hopefully we will see you there. Word from the wise, wear a very comfortable pair of shoes, you will need them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Great idea! You must go in with the suitcase full of money if you coming out of a knife show with a suitcase full of blanks lol.


As you know, beautiful wood is my weakness but I am going to trying to stick to buying wood I can cut up my self. Those blocks and scales will hurt your wallet at $25 and up each and my other weakness is damascus and we don't want to talk about the prices of that stuff. Serious though, it does save a lot on shipping plus you get to see what your buying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> As you know, beautiful wood is my weakness but I am going to trying to stick to buying wood I can cut up my self. Those blocks and scales will hurt your wallet at $25 and up each and my other weakness is damascus and we don't want to talk about the prices of that stuff. Serious though, it does save a lot on shipping plus you get to see what your buying.



I was referring to blade blanks I forgot that those shows probably are flooded with scales and handle blanks also. Man you better take two suitcases.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I was referring to blade blanks I forgot that those shows probably are flooded with scales and handle blanks also. Man you better take two suitcases.


They do have lot of knife blanks but being a Knifemaking Guild member, it is not allowed to use premade part like blades. If we use CNC made parts, it must be done in house and also must be disclosed to the customer before the sale.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> it is not allowed to use premade part like blades.





Kevin said:


> I was referring to blade *blanks*



Robert that's informative about the Guild's requirements, but I was not referring to blades but blade *blanks*. Like this . . .





Are you saying you couldn't buy and use blade blanks? You even have to make your own Damascus?


----------



## therichinc (May 15, 2015)

@Kevin most knife makers think of "Blade Blanks" as precut out blades that all you have to do is put a handle on them. What you have pictured there is a Billet of Damascus, or Bar Stock. If you are a stock removal guy then you get what you have pictured and draw your design and cut it out and go from there. If your a forger then you make your own Damascus and pound out a shape and go from there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Rich I didn't know the distinction between a blank and a billet when it comes to knives. I'm glad you educated me now all I have to do is not forget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Robert that's informative about the Guild's requirements, but I was not referring to blades but blade *blanks*. Like this . . .
> 
> View attachment 78384
> 
> Are you saying you couldn't buy and use blade blanks? You even have to make your own Damascus?


I'm sorry Kevin, I misunderstood. We normally call those billets, which we are allowed to buy and it is ok if we have a billet of special of damascus made for us but they like us to give credit to the damascus maker. In the case of the Blade Smiths Society, I believe, their members are required to forge their own damascus. With both organizations, a knife is not considered hand made if the maker does not make each part him self, calababration knives by several makers are allowed and sought after.This is what separates us from mass produced factory work. If a maker says his knife is hand made it should so.There are people who advertising their work as hand made but buy kit and blade blanks which doesn't require anything near the same skill level and some of new collectors get taken advantage of. I had one case where I told a new collector some indicator to look for. He checked his collection and found he had several he had paid a hand made price for and because he was honest, he had to sell them for a loss. Because of cases like that we have had to make some rules so when a customer buys a knife from a member of either organization he know with full disclosure rules it is what it is advertised as. If a customer has a problem they can go to the guild and the board will demand the member make it right or they will be sanctioned him, which will cause his reputation will suffer and another member will be appointed to satisfy the customer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2015)

@robert flynt I felt privileged to own two of your knives already. After reading your last several posts I feel even more privileged.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 15, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> I'm sorry Kevin, I misunderstood. We normally call those billets, which we are allowed to buy and it is ok if we have a billet of special of damascus made for us but they like us to give credit to the damascus maker. In the case of the Blade Smiths Society, I believe, their members are required to forge their own damascus. With both organizations, a knife is not considered hand made if the maker does not make each part him self, calababration knives by several makers are allowed and sought after.This is what separates us from mass produced factory work. If a maker says his knife is hand made it should so.There are people who advertising their work as hand made but buy kit and blade blanks which doesn't require anything near the same skill level and some of new collectors get taken advantage of. I had one case where I told a new collector some indicator to look for. He checked his collection and found he had several he had paid a hand made price for and because he was honest, he had to sell them for a loss. Because of cases like that we have had to make some rules so when a customer buys a knife from a member of either organ





Kevin said:


> @robert flynt I felt privileged to own two of your knives already. After reading your last several posts I feel even more privileged.


Thanks Kevin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

